
Four Startup Engineering Killers - shapiro92
https://www.nemil.com/musings/four-startup-eng-killers.html
======
thegayngler
This article is dead on the money. Some of the mistakes I made career wise
were related to not fully understanding the differences between startup
engineering and corporate engineering.

I can see now that in two cases I was the wrong person for the job. Simply
because I didnt understand the type of engineering that was actually needed
and neither did the management. Management wanted me simply because of the
titles and I could pass their technical exam. However, if they had just been
honest with me we couldve both saved time and stress.

On at least two occasions I believe I was not told the whole truth about the
company. The Glassdoor reviews were useless because they would game those
reviews. So I could not make a good decision. With that said I still blame
myself for taking jobs I did not know enough about. I shouldve asked
uncomfortable questions and believed in my gut.

~~~
shapiro92
Totally agree, management most of the time has no clue what is actually
required because in early stage they dont know what they want in reality!

Glassdoor and similar reviews are completely useless.

